# My 10 gal, 20gal to 55 gal low light tank progression! 56K 10/9/11 LOTS of new pics



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

This has taken me forever to get a tank journal going!

My son Matthew and I started this tank 1 year ago on christmas!

Heres what it looked like several months ago with all the fake plastic plants! My son is 7 1/2 and loves pirates of the caribbean!









And these photos still with fake plants were taken in june I think!










































A very nice lady on a different forum was so very sweet and sent me some very tiny starts back in sept and she sent me:

1 Anubias nana which has several new leaves on it now

2 Java fern Wendelov which both are still pretty small and i've just left them to float cause I didn't know where to put them!

2 Oakleaf Watersprites, one was very small with only two brown leaves and I thought it wouldn't make it at all and it's doing just fine but still small and the other one was about the size of a half dollar and it is now bigger than my hand with my fingers all spread out! So fat i've just left both of those ase floaters!

4 Java ferns I think! She didn't say which kind those were but I'm pretty sure they have new leaves on them and they look much better and a bit bigger now than when they arrived!

And then I ordered some java moss off of ebay! Which I now know that that can be risky! The lady lives up around chicago so same state at least and she has great feedback and said she had no snails!!! Thank goodness!! 

She also sent me some pennywort which i'm absolutely LOVING!! And it seems to get a new leaf every two days!

And some E. Tenellus(not sure of the spelling) which is not doing so hot and it's in my 10 gal with some molly fry!

And so far on my own where I live the only decent looking plants i've been able to find are some Anubias plants at petsmart by Top Fin. I have 3 of those in the 20 gal and one in my sons 5 gal. Those are doing excellent!

Also I some thing called Water wysteria by top fin at petsmart too but it liiked nothing like the pics i've seen here or at at plantgeek and it promptly rotted away within a few weeks!

The plants i've seen at petco are totally alea ridden and in awfull shape and not always labeled so I passed on those completely!

Our only one other place is called the Fish Man Pet Center and they specialize in fish! And that's where I have had the best luck getting fish from that survive! But their plants don't look very good at all either!

Do any of you buy plants that have brown leaves and algea all over them? I just can't seem to make myself buy them that way already! 

I just got a new cannon power shot camera and the pics are taking forever to load on photobucket! I think what would help is making sure to resize to a smaller size in the camera first and with the old one it was much easier to do that!

I mainly tried to takes of one of my mollies cause I think she's pregnant again and I don't have any males! I got her at least 2 months and I knew she was already pregnant and promptly had babies a few days later, they are in my 10 gal fry tank!:icon_smil Now she's huge again! And she's been pretty big for like a month at least and I'd love to put her in the breeder net but I thought she was ready to pop like 3 weeks ago and still nothing! So i'm sure when she has them it'll take forever to find them and catch them!

Currently in the 20 gal we have just a hang on the back filter and the lighting that came with the tank. So i'm pretty sure it's low light! I bought it from a very good friend! 

The inhabitants are 2 gold dust female mollies, 1 clown pleco, 1 otto cat, and 8 neons, and not sure how many ghost shrimp but maybe 6!

So here's the pics from a few days ago! Oh and excuse the finger prints!!! Matthew is 7 1/2 and so i've just learned to live with them! And excuse the mess on the desk as that's usually the first place everything gets dumped when you walk in the front door sadly! I usually try to get that cleaned up once a week!










































Does that molly look preggers to you?

Any advice would be appreciated! I'd actually love to plant that big water sprite but don't know where to put it cause it's gotten so big and I do like it floating but it has just gotten so big and I don't want it to interfere with the other plants getting light. I guess I could pull off a baby plant or two to leave floating.

And then there's the two java fern wendelov's that I need to put somewhere. Are those real slow growers? There's still real green but still about the same size as when I got them! I mainly had just plantes stuf to get it planted so that it wouldn't all be floating all over.

And I love my pennywort and I think the lady sent me like 4 or 5 six inch stems of it and I have it planted in the back right corner and it's is up to the top now and one stem is growing all the way over to the front left corner now! I will probably trim that piece and plant it in the 10 gal as mainly theres just some java moss in that one!

Thanks in advance everyone and I look forward to all your input!

lol

Cindy


----------



## Dean (Nov 12, 2003)

Looks good, I like it.


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

i think one of these would look good with the pirate theme


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

Neil that's such a neat idea! Would love to have a moss rope!

Maybe someday! I'd like to get some more shrimp though for now! We have really taken a liking to them!

Nobody around here really sells any other kind of shrimp than the ghost shrimp! The fish man says they can order what I want but who knows how much that'll cost. I just want some to help out with the little bit of algea that we have. 

Maybe i'll get another otto cat too. 

I'd like to get a new male molly also. And that would be more than enough.

Also are there any plants that would make a good carpet that would do good in low light?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

Will cutting down the light period help with the little bit of algea that i've got and will the otto cat help with that? I've only got one and was thinking of getting another.

Let me know what you think!

Thanks


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

Well and update to my journal!

I'm now starting to battle BBA!! UGH!!! I just found out what this stuff was today and I already hate it!!

I went to the fish store and bought some flourish excel and will start dosing at 3 times the normal leval tomorrow and try to let my son understand that we have to reduce the lighting to 8 hours a day! He's 7 1/2 and learning just like I am!!! We just started keeping plants with our fish this last late september!

We've been having a blast with our fish and shrim and plants!

Oh and we've had some ghost shrimp for about a month and just the other day we went to the fish store and they actually had some cherry shrimp! I wish I could have afforded to get more than 4! We also picked up a male molly and a twig catfish! They said he was really good about eating algea but I don't think he likes this kind!!!

Here's pics of this nasty algea that I didn't think was the black brush algea till I looked at the photos after I took them!

















And this is what it looks like when was starting as it's just now getting to my big anubias!









So I now have a thread going on the algea board and am taking advice and ideas as to what to do!! Everybody is being so very helpfull!!!!

My goal is to keep everything as simple and easy as possible!!! I don't really have the money, time, room or understanding of co2 and and don't want to have to worry about ferts and trace stuff and don't really understand all of it yet either!

Please if you have time check out my thread in the algea board and or post here as your help is needed and very very much appreciated!!!

So my questions are should I do my long over due trim and rescape during this time of this algea fight? Or should I wait?

What is the best placement for my anubias nana and my large anubias? Would it be closer to the filter stream where the current is stronger? Would that in the future help not getting the algea again?

I just replaced the carbon in my filter and rinsed out the filter pad and the filter flow was just a trickle! The flow is much much better now!!! Will the filter flow make a big difference in keeping the algea gone once it's gone?

The reason I have the plant's that I have was to keep thinks as simple as possible so I could keep my current substrate and not have to put fert tabs in and get all complicated so I so hope you all can help or even just follow on with our journal!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I would definitely do the trim and rescape now. Just remember the more you move around the substrate, the more susceptible to causing a baterica bloom. Moving the anubias could help, but I have found co2 and more plants help keep BBA at bay. 

IDK if you've been told this yet, but the carbon in your filter will suck out the nutrients from your water you add *including the excel*. It is basically a waste of money to add carbon in a planted tank full time. It also helps to turn off the filter for ten-fifteen minutes when you spot treat excel. Get a syringe at the pharmacy and treat the worst areas directly. Also, the BBA will sometimes turn bright red when it starts to go away, so don't panic.

It is great your son is learning so much about plants! It is a fantastic hobby to get into at a young age. Keep up the good work!


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank you so much for the info as I did not know to turn off the filter while I doesd. I did go ahead and do the trim and rescape and then started dosing and the bba has not progressed one bit!

I would also love to get more plants for sure! But my small lfs's plants just always seem so awful and they don't seem to care or take any measures to keep the algea or snails away! So i've had an awful time finding plants locally! 

I do use a syringe and squite the excel directly at the affected plants.

The only thing now is that my pennywort and floating oakleaf watersprite are getting holes in them.

Can anyone tell me why? I hope I don't lose them!

And my son will stand infront of the tanks for what seems like quite awhile just watching them!! He knows that his beta-Spike in his tank in his room's belly is only the size if his eye and has been very careful not to over feed!

Oh and next week we have a batch of rcs coming from a very nice seller here in the swap n shop! So excited to get them!

Thanks 

Cindy


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

Well here's pics of the rescape that I did when I planted the oakleaf watersprite and ti the trim of the pennywort. And I didn't like the look at all! Which granted there's only so much you can do with the pirate ship and skull!


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

Here's a couple pics of the floating water sprite with the holes in it. I kinda think it was from dosing high doses of excel and that it was starting to melt cause that didn't start till I dosed the excel for the bba.

The bba is pretty much gone I think and i've stopped dosing to try to give the watersprite a chance to recover some. 

Not sure with the plants that I have it dosing excell will make much of a difference in their growth.


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

And i'm getting ready for some shrimp to arrive hopefully tomorrow so I did a rescape of the tank today and added a new piece of driftwood and created a place between the old and new piece of driftwood for them to hide if they need too and I put some java moss on them!

I also added another anubias and even some more java moss in hopes that they will like their new home!

None of the fish have bothered the shrimp I had but this time I will be getting about 50 instead of just a handfull like I had before.

So here's the rescape of the 20 gal I did today! Matthew likes it! And I was much happier with this rescape too. And I hope the shrimpies like it too! Far from perfect though!











Also this is our 10 gallon and when I bought the java moss the lady sent me some pennywort and that E tenellus and my lighting in the 10 gal was just 1 15watt bulb and the E tenellus(SP?) has been melting which I had told her I only had low light tanks. So I got another 15 watt bulb for it and did a rescape today for it too. I've had the other bulb for awhile (2 weeks) and the tenellus had started to do much better. 

So I now have 30 watts over the 10 gal and have bought some amazon swords to try out in there.

It's a 10 gall and has a hob filter. Java moss, planted oakleaf watersprite, amazon swords, and a little bit of pennywort and the E tenellus. And the in habitatnts are some molly fry!

Here's a pic of the 10 gal!










And he wanted earlier for me to show you his betta Spike in his tank in his room!









Take care!


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

OMG tomorrow I need to clean the outsides of our tanks bad! And keep Matthew from touching! He's only seve so that's not always easy to do!

lol

Cindy


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I am glad I am not the only one who forgets to clean the glass! It is looking much better! I don't even see the BBA anymore. Good job. The scape is much nicer as well. The blue rocks are kinda growing on me.


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks for the kind comments!!! Ya know what though I think no matter what age I am my tanks will always have to have some fun king of decor! I think if I did get a bigger tank I'd probably just get a bigger pirate ship! I love the ones that are in two pieces! 

The big blue gravel came with the tank when I bought the tank from a friend a little over a year ago so I took some of it out and put it in my 10 gal and then I mixed the small blues gravel that was in the 10 gal since it was already established and mixed it with the rest of the big blue gravel.

You actually got me thinking about changing my substrate to something more neutral in color. I'll have to do some more looking around to find some and I know it would be a huge pain in the you know what to change it! Someday though i'd like to get a bigger tank though and it would be much easier then to start out with all new substrate then and just put the old in a stocking or something to cycle with.

Today I got my rcs finally!! This weather lately has been terribly cold!!! I got them from mistern2005 here on the site and they were mailed on tuesday and arrived on the following saturday(today). The heat pack was still warm and there was not a single death!! I'm so very happy with them!! And I hope they will be happy here too!

Does anybody have any reccommendations for a good and fairly inexpensive substrate what would be good with the plants I have and my tank inhabitants?

Thanks 

Cindy


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm loading some new pics to photobucket I took last night so it might be an hour or so before I get them posted! Check back and let me know if you can see some places where I might be able to some more java moss for cover for my shrimp babies!

I just noticed a few days that I have at least 2 berried rcs!

My mollies and neons never have bothered the rcs and i'm hoping to avoid having to move them to a different tank!

With the driftwood I stood up it's like a cave and I added some more java moss to the back so the fish can't get in! 

I might also add some more java moss just under the holes in the sides of the skull too as i've noticed shrimp crawling through the missing teeth.

I'll post some pics of how the tanks looked last night and some of the rcs too!

Thanks and I appreciate the help!

Cindy


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok so here's some pics!

This is hard to tell but this is one of the berried shrimp!









Here's pics of some of the other shrimp!

























Since i'm not so good with pics here are pics with the flash on and off of my tank!

















Let me know if you have any good ideas as to where I can put some more java moss!

lol

Cindy


----------



## redfalconf35 (Feb 24, 2008)

Your tank is progressing really well! I think the java moss would look great as a carpet in the foreground.


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

That sounds like a good idea! I've got quite a bit in the 10 gal!

That stuff for me attaches it's self pretty quickly to the gravel!

Cool Idea!

Thank you very much!!

Cindy


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Flourish excel is good for killing the algae but it will come back if you don't correct the imbalance. 

I found dosing KNO3 helped correct the imbalance in my tank which had BBA.
http://www.rexgrigg.com/dosing.htm

How about a full front view.


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

The BBA problem has been corrected thankfully! Yay!

And those last two shots are full front pics. I just barely cun off the front corners maybe but that's a full front shot for the most part!

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## daFrimpster (Mar 7, 2005)

your tanks are looking good. I pm'ed you about some extra plants I usually have. One I forgot to mention is dwarf sag.


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm so totally excited!!! I'm gonna meet Sam tomorrow at lunch and pick up some new plants!!! Yay!!! 

It'll be so cool to have some different plants in the tank!!!

Hope the weather stays good for tomorrow! Think their calling for snow tomorrow!

So cool to know that there's another person around here that's into planted tanks!

lol

cindy


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

Well today I did it! I took the baby mollies out of the 10 gal fry tank and put them in the 20 gal tank! 

Here's how it went!

I pulled all the plants out of the 10 gal tank including the my molly fry! 

I did a very very thorough vaccumming and then I took the two driftwood peices out of the 20 gal and put them in the 10 gall and covered them with moss! I put back the roman collums and peices just because I needed something to add more java moss too and I have a TON of java moss from Sam!

I added the water letuce and oakleaf watersprite back as floaters! 

I planted the (Not sure about the spelling) E. Tenellus stuff. Don't really like the stuff but it was there so I planted it! This tank has more light!

I scooped as many shrimp as I could and put them in the 10 gal and they looked so happy! I put in a tiny peice of an algea wafer later on they were all over it and hanging out on top of the standing columns!

The 10 gal shrimp tank has:
2 15 watt bulbs
Tons of java moss
a little e. tenellus
Floating oakleaf watersprite
floating water lettuce
driftwood
blue gravel 

Here's some pics of what the 10 gal and it's inhabitants looks like now! Further back in this thread you can see how it looked before!


































Now the 20 gal I tore apart too! I took everything out except the ship and skull to make it easier to catch the shimpies! I did see one very tiny baby shrimp and he wouldn't get into the net so I left him in there with a few other shrimp buddies!

I took the amazon swords out of the 10 gal and added them to the 20 gal! Replanted the "Forrest" as Matthew (my 7yr old calls it)! The forrest on the left consists of 3 anubias nana, and narrow leaf anubias and some amazon swords! I added back to this tank the java ferns and I left the java fern-wendelov attached to the ship and planted a little bit! Of course I added back more java moss! and I put the pennywort back in the corner again too! 

This tank has a 15 watt bulb!

Both tanks just have heaters and hob filters! And just blue inert gravel! Oh and they have air stones too!

The inhabitants of this tank include:
1 clown pleco
1 otto catfish
1 twig catfish
8 neon tetras
2 adult gold dust lyre tail mollies
20 molly babies at least
4 rcs at least

A friend of mine just moved so i'm waiting for her to get her tank cycled and then some of the molly babies are going to live in a new home! 

Here's what the 20gal tank looks like today! 










Not my favorite but it'll do till I get a bigger tank!!!! I can't wait to get a bigger tank!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Huge improvements! I like the new scape. How are the RCS doing? They look very happy.


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank you!!! Your so nice!

Well I haven't seen any berried shrimp in awhile. I hope they get going soon!

lol

Cindy


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

I so need to update this thread!

My 10gal seems to be doing pretty good finally and for the first time ever I saw shrimp babies!!!! The java moss has grown like crazy!!!! And the oakleaf water sprite and water lettuce have taken over the surface!

The 20 gal i've kinda slacked off on but the plants and fish are doing fine!

The big news is that I found a 55gal take today at a garage sale but it's pretty scratched up and I paid 40.00 for it and it came with some decor which the only thing tha'll be good for is for pleco to hide in and something to put plants on! It also came with a hood and light and a marine land 400 something hob filter and a background, and a heater, a pump, 2 nets, and two breeder boxes and the weird thing that came with it was the cute little fishy wall hangings that were fish related but they belong on a wall and not in the tank!

But my molly babies are now in the 20 gal and there's probably about 15 of them and 8 neons, a pleco, and an otto so they are all long over due for some room. I so wish I could've been able to afford a new one but for now this is in my price range!

I do need to get pics of the 10 and 20 gal tanks before they get moved and taken apart once this new one gets cycled!

lol

Cindy


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

Here's some updated pics of the 10gal shrimp tank that I just took!!

Here's a pic of a baby shrimp! Not the best but I was surprised I got one at all!









munching on an algea wafer piece

















The whole tank! I think the java moss has really grown!









Since i've torn down the 20 gal and started a 55 gal should I start a new tank journal for it or just add it to this thread?

Thanks!!

Cindy


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

OMG it's been a very long time since I updated this. I did set up the 55 gal finally. I'll post pics of how it's been so you can see how it changed and then i'll post about how it is now and come current pics and what i'm wanting to do to it. Guess I didn't take too many pics.

Starting with the oldest pics:



























Now the newest pics:


















For a good long while the tank has been empty of inhabitants ( But I kept the filter going and all and then a friend was taking his tank down and gave me all his fish which 4 of them are pretty big I thought compared to what we always used to have.
1-4in golden gourami
2-3 1/2in rainbows
2-3 in buenos aries tetras
1 small bloodfin tetra
1 small unknown tetra?
1 molly
1 loach of some kind
1 albino cory
1 other kind of cory
1 otto cat
1-4in common pleco

The only one that didn't survive was the molly. And do youthink in the future we might be able to ad a school of neon or cardinal tetras? If so how many is a good school?

But dang my java moss took over BIG TIME!!!! Still have some java ferns and anubias and anubias petite and the java moss?

Finally my son and I are looking for a more natural decor! So no more ship, skull, urn, roman columns, shell, or spongebob pineapplehouse either!!!!

We harvested a piece of wood from the burn pile in the back yard from a damaged and finally fallen branch from one of our oak trees! Right now it's in the tub still soaking in hopes that will make the bark a little easier to get off even though the branch has been off the tree for at least 6 mos.

Here's a pic of the piece we'll be looking to add to the tank!









I will have to trim off about 3 inches from those two smallest branches otherwise it's gonna be too wide for the tank.

We already have 2 smaller pieces of mopani wood in there about 5-6 inches long but they've been over taken by the java moss like everyting else in there. I'll be looking to get some more bigger anubias to put in their as well someday after the wood finally goes in.

We really miss our shrimpies but with the free fishies and the low budget we'll have to take small steps. There's tons of places to hide the way it is now but I don't think they'd last with th current habitants that we have right now. lol But i'd like to get rid of the blue rock as well someday! lol

Oh and since the new decor will consist of just wood and plants should I have any other decor for the loach that we never see and the pleco that we seldom see? Really not wanting to add that big sea shell but in his previous tank I guess he used to hide in there.

Tried growing swords before, probably that was in the 20 gal, and a few other plants but just can't seem to grow anything but the java moss, java ferns and anubias. Used to have some pennywort that did ok for a good while but never did get it to root and had a floater but never could get that to root either can't remember what that was. 

So i'm open for some sugestion for some other easy almost no care low light plants. lol

I do have some flourish excel from a bba outbreak when we had the 20 gal and some seachem flourish root tabs that I never used.

Just hoping to make this as natural as we can with what we have with some suggestions to slowly add to the tank in the future.

Thanks for reading guys!


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

Pirates of the Caribbean and sponge bob. Lol


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

Yep I have 10 year old little boy. He's always enjoyed our fish tanks and helped alot with them.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I was just thinking of you the other day. I am setting up a non-tradition planted tank and as I was preparing it, I was wondering if you were still in the hobby. And here your tank pops up. How cool is that?

I would suggest crypts next. Look up tanks from Karackle and Lauraleelbp for some low light inspiration. I know Kara has like the minimum of light and grows crypts very well. She has some other plants, too.


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

OMG So good to hear from you! Yep we're back! lol Was so glad when a friend of mine gave me his fish cause that meant we had to get the tank really going again. Just been so broke.

Can't wait to see the tank your talking about doing! 

I like the ones from Lauraleebp ALOT! I'll have to check out Karackle for sure too.

Right now the light bulb in this is 55 gal is a 40w. I would love to have at least one more type pf plant other that the kinds I already have. So i'll read up on crypts! Thank you! 

Wonder how much a new bulb with a little bit higher of a light that we currently have would cost. We just have one really long 40w bulb. 48in I think? I don't wanna have to do daily fertilizing and Co2 and stuff but root tabs don't sound too bad to do.

Really wanting to find a new substrate and I don't really want to do sand but I want a neutral tan/ brown colors if I can get it for a VERY inexpensive price. Maybe some small gravel from a home improvement store would be cheaper than from a pet store?

And I wonder how much i'll need. Guess I should measure the tank.

I kinda cringe at changing the substrate cause I really don't want to see all the crap flying around afterwards. lol But I figure if i'm gonna pull out all the plants and old decor it'd be easier to do the gravel at the same time than to have to pull out all the plants and stuff again to change the gravel too.

Was able to get most of the bark off the oak and it's back in the tub soaking again. Need to find something to scrub it with tomorrow. And i'll have to work on getting the rest of the bark off but finding it hard not to carve into the wood a little in my attempt to get that bark off.


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh and i'm gonna have to find something heavy to weight this down with in the tank as that glass lid from the skillet barely holds it down. lmao


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

CKJ said:


> OMG So good to hear from you! Yep we're back! lol Was so glad when a friend of mine gave me his fish cause that meant we had to get the tank really going again. Just been so broke.


It's great to hear from you, too! I was glad to see you are still around in the hobby. And trust me, I understand broke. We are down to a one income household and it's been challenging in this hobby. 

Cryptocorynes is the full name of the plant if you are looking for it, but everyone understands crypts. Sagittaria plants might work for you as well (dwarf sag is one I am thinking of) and also vals (Vallisneria). 

40 watts is definitely doable, that's what I started out with. I just left my lights on longer. I wouldn't get a T5HO bulb at all if you are wanting to stay low tech, stick with T8s (what you have) or regular T5 (just not High Outputs!). I shopped around on auction sights and even craigslist and found some great lights. Also, since you have a 55, you can get two 24 inch lights to save money. And look at homedepot. Karackle just rewired her light with a light fixture from there and saved a bunch of money. I am sure when she gets back from vacation, she'd be glad to help out.

Slate tile from lowes, a stainless steel screw and you are in business (countersink the screw a bit). Put it under the gravel. You should look into something called "Turface" and do a search on kitty litter (Special Kitty unscented brand). Yes, I just said kitty litter. Both are great substrates on a budget. I've personally used turface and love it, others hate it, just like every other substrate/gravel. Kitty litter is similar to turface. A little lightweight, but I like that.

Learned this from Frank on ADA - a quick way to remove gravel is to use a shop vac (if you have one or can borrow one). Makes it easier (remove fish and water first, ha!)

Love the golden gourami, by the way! Very adorable.

And welcome back. You've been missed.


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

I actually don't mind just taking some water out and using my fish net to get the gravel out. lol Is the special kitty a tan color? Was thinking I could get that if it's tan and mix with a bag of just a natural color of aquarium gravel to give it a few neutral colors?

If the kitty litter doesn't work I can always dry it out and let my two persian cats use it. I micht buy a small bag of it and see what it looks like in water. Can also use it in the winter to put on the ice on the porch too.

As far as lighting i'm hoping that maybe just keep this 1 bulb or just change that one bulb to something a little better but if the 40w is good than i'll be happy to just stick with it. But I have a T8? And if so then I have the highest T8 then right? 

As far as rewiring I really wanna stay away from having to do that. Trust me I can screw up anything. lol And I usually do!

Sadly I just don't get to town very often. I try to do the monthly shopping at the beginning of the month so I don't have to go back intown much during the rest of the month. I hate shopping.

We usually leave the lights on from around 10am till midnight. Is that too long? Or not long enough? Guess I should know more about that? 

I was surprised that my friend Michaels fish were so big actually. Hadn't seen his tank in a year and a half. We love them but would love to add something with a little more color. Wonder if there's room for a school of neons someday? That gourami is my favorite too.

Thanks for all the help missed you too!


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

If you try kitty litter it is the Red Bag at Wal-mart that many use. Just check for any chemical on the label. It is a white gray color. River sand is brown. I love it for it doesn't get dirty like other sand.

Here is a 10 G tank by Rhaethe with river sand









Here is the substrate calculator

What brand is the bulb and what is the kelvin rating?


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

Not sure about the bulb. Bought the tank at a garage sale. I'll have to go look.

Love that tank of yours Hilde! 

Well I guess the kitty litter is out. I'm still just so not sure about sand. Would rather have gravel still. I'll probably end up pulling the plants out and and adding the wood and then eventually changing the sutstrate as it'll be next month before I could afford to anyway or maybe just have to wait till fall when I go back to work. I love having a seasonal job but sometimes it's a pain.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

CKJ said:


> Not sure about the bulb. Bought the tank at a garage sale. I'll have to go look.
> 
> Love that tank of yours Hilde!
> 
> Changing the substrate next month


Thanks but not my tank.

Try Sand-Stone supply company. 

For substrate could put 1.5 in of Scott's top soil ($2) then .5 in of sand ($3) and then gravel from a hardware store.

When you change the substrate is good to leave the mulm in the tank. Something I heard from lauraleellbp.

Seems you got the bug, for went from 10g to 55 g. Looks like you found a good stand. That is the hardest thing to find for bigger tanks.


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

Went from a 10 gal to a 20 gal and added a 1.5 and then found the 55gal at a garage sale and the filter still worked and have ver sturdy hood and even the light still worked. Gotta have a sturdy hood as Blackberry one of my persians likes to go fishing. Bad girl! Thankfully she's never been able to catch one!

Oh I should have plenty of mulm in my tank. lol

That stand is an old wooden desk that we've had since I was little. The desk is too tall to really use and the gal asked if I wanted the stand too and I said no cause I didn't need it and it was ugly, not well taken care of.

Just fed the fish and turned off their lights but took some pics. I'll load those to photobucked and post after I tuck my son into bed. 

Thanks Hilde!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey- I remember these tanks! 

Welcome back! :icon_smil


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

*55 gal lowlight*

Thanks Lauraleebp! Good to be back!

Got lots of pics to post!

There's what my light bulb says on it. It's what came with the tank.









Here's the tank as it is now. I removed a little more java moss from around the ship is all.

Sorry for all the crap sitting in front of the tank. The tank is right after you walk in the hour\se and catches the keys and crap.









Left side









Right side:









Some of the inhabatants!

These next to pics are of a fish that i'm not sure what it is so if you know let me know.

















Let me know if I don't have what they are correctly.

Albino cory









Another cory of some sort?









Blood fin tetra









Buenos Aries tetra









Rainbows









Golden gourami









My little otto


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

Man you can really see how badly this tank is scratched up in that pic of the buenos aries tetras.


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh and what ever kind of loach i've only seen once since adding him to the tank and haven't seen the big pleco in a few days. i'm sure their fine and somewhere in the java forrest.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Your loach sounds like my betta. It just lurks 99.9% in the background. Yeah, kitty litter is gray and the turface is a tanish brown.

I am really loving the golden gourami even more now. I love gouramis, I don't know why I never bought any.

For that type of bulb, there is no need not to leave it on longer, it helps in my experience. Looks like a T8 bulb. It's basically just the size of the bulb in circumference. With many crypts, and lower light plants you can keep the one bulb and don't even need to upgrade. I see plenty of great examples out there on TPT with just that light.

I'm much like you, other than the monthly trips to the store and visits to my mom's, I don't get out much lately.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> For that type of bulb, there is no need not to leave it on longer, it helps in my experience. Looks like a T8 bulb. It's basically just the size of the bulb in circumference. With many crypts, and lower light plants you can keep the one bulb and don't even need to upgrade. I see plenty of great examples out there on TPT with just that light.
> 
> I'm much like you, other than the monthly trips to the store and visits to my mom's, I don't get out much lately.


I believe that is a 4' fixture? and a T12 bulb would be 40 watt at 4'.
I can get away with 10-12hrs on those on a 55g without too much trouble.
Box stores like Home Depot or Lowes carry several types if needing to change it. Ours here (Lowes) even carry the GE plant bulbs. Long time no update and welcome back :smile: 

This tank would be big enough for several moss columns doing that rope trick.

That golden gourami looks like a tiger (very cool looking fish)


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

I think you should change the title of your thread. You can do that by going to edit > go advanced.

If you are planning to replace the gravel without starting over, why not get some pea gravel from hardware store (Lowe's or Home Depot). May be possible to do if a little at a time was done. Think it best to turn the filter off when doing this so that the mulch will settle down. Then vacuum the gravel. Of course you also want to rinse the new gravel before you start.

For most fine scratches a little 3000 grit diamond powder mixed with olive oil will do the trick.

The fish unidentified may be a long finned Danio.
If you are planning to replace the gravel without starting over, why not just get pea gravel from a hardware store. It might be possible to do if a little at a time is done.

The bulb is a standard house T12 bulb. Replacing it with a T8 Power-glo would make the tank appear brighter.

Got a lot of moss growing. I think some improvement on scaping could be done by wraping some around the wood. Where is it? 
Example by MrAl


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

Was wondering how to change that. Thanks Hilde


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Not certain how changing the gravel without breaking the tank will work out. If there is a lot of mulm under the gravel may be a problem. Possibly will need a water change afterwards. Tis just an idea from how some move a lot of plants in tank not broken down.

Here is tank by MrAl after grow out.


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

Well I had to go to the store anyway and I found these:









These were .69cents for a pack of 4. And OMG after soaking the wood the last time all the remaining bark came off extremely EASY with these. And these are bendable so you can get into small spaces. There is no soap in them so they worked out pretty well. 

Pretty weird to be able to see where bugs had got in under the bark and left marks on the wood.

Dads a plummer so our hot water heater is set pretty hot so i'm hoping that after soaking for several days in that super hot water will be good enough? Tannins weren't too bad this last soak.

Here's what the wood looks like now.


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

Wkndracer, what's the rope trick?

Yay Hilde it's a long finned blue danio!!!! Thank you!!!!

I think it is probably a good idea to probably take the fish out I guess. lol

Should I put some of the old gravel in a piece of panty hose and stick in the back of the tank for awhile?

Beautiful tank Hilde!!!! I definatley plan to put some of that java moss on there!

Well a friend of mine and my son and I went out to the river looking for sand and rocks and found some rocks that I need to get cleaned and test them with vinegar and we found what is most likely and HOPEFULLY what we thought was a skeleton of a deer while we were wearching for rocks. We were wondering for awhile.

Also my friend has a bag of sand. She's gonna hopefully bring it by tomorrow. Think it's play sand though. Might stop at ace tomorrow since I have to go p'berg. And see if they have anything. Wondering if they might have some small gravel or larger sand to maybe mix with the sand cause I read that the play sand really compacts?

My town has one small store, 1 resteraunt, 2 gas stations, a funeral home and 2 bars and some churches. Oops almost forgot. We just got a dollar general! We're movin up in the world! The next town is a little bigger with a subway, ace and a dq! WooHoo. lol Otherwise it's a half hour drive to springfield and I don't really want to go in town for one thing.

Hoping that I can take out just enough water and actually still keep the filter going while I change stuff over? That old thing is a real pain to get primed and going so I really hate to turn it off. Should I leave the filter pad in there whle I do this?

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## MissCoryCat (Jul 5, 2011)

It's amazing how much a few live plants can change the feel of a tank.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

CKJ said:


> I think it is probably a good idea to probably take the fish out I guess. lol
> 
> Should I put some of the old gravel in a piece of panty hose and stick in the back of the tank for awhile?
> 
> Hoping that I can take out just enough water and actually still keep the filter going while I change stuff over?


If you just do a little at a time should be okay to leave the fish in. 

Yes, leaving some old gravel helps decrease the cycle. Most of the bacteria should be in the filter though. If you rinse the pads rinse them in the old aquarium water or treated tap water. What pads do you have in the filter?

Think it best to turn the filter off for pulling the gravel up will cause some mulm to come up. It is best the mulm settles down before putting more gravel down. It can settle down if the filter is on.


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

Yah when I rinse I use old tank water for my filter pads. 

Still trying to find some sand. lol


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

YAY! Found some all purpose sand at lowes for $2.98 a 55lb bag so that I can afford not $12.99 a 50lb bag for pool filter sand. My friend is still gonna bring her bag of play sand over and I may mix just a little together.

Now begins the task of cleaning it. Think i'll load everything on the dolly and go find a shady spot in the back yard since the hose is back there for the pool already instead of dragging it around to the front of the house where it's sunny. lol


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

OMG 3 hours later, 1 blister, one broken long nail and 1 muddy 10 year old boy and we are done cleaning the all purpose sand! So glad that is done! Now if my friend brings over her play sand I may be cleaning a little more if I need it.

Was gonna take pics but having the camera out there with a WET 10yr old is a bad idea! lol


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

Well here's what my all purpose sand looks like.

















It'll probably be tomorrow before it gets put in.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

CKJ said:


> Wkndracer, what's the rope trick?


Another member posted doing it. Anchor the end of a piece of rope and it will float up like a column, attaching little bits of moss all over it. The moss grows in and covers the rope. You can twist it into different shapes.
Looked really neat and easy too.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/40170-moss-rope-ladder.html


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh neat! That would deffinately give me some hight since the java ferns and anubias won't. lol


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

Right now i've got 2 huge masses of java moss. One is the size of a basketball and the other a soccer ball.


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

Giving some thought to adding a geode to the tank. We'll see tomorrow maybe!


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok i've been putting it off long enough. The sand is washed, went to the river and got more rocks this morning. The first batch of rocks tested fine but i'll test these too and still have to test that geode that we may put in. Need to scrub that last bit of bark of the wood.

Found my lampworking tweezers so that my help reaching the bottom of this tank. Gave them a good scrubbing.

Guess I better start taking the decor and plants out and then the fish and then the gravel.


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

*I'm so frustrated!!!*

Here's what i've got so far.













































































































Am thinking of cutting that branch part that sticks up with the little anubia on it down to the main branch cause I just can't seem to get it turned the way I want. It's just too wide with that extra branch :icon_frow

UGH i'm just getting so frustrated cause I can't get it placed right and it takes all those rocks just to hold it down. Tried to tie some jave moss to it and it looked rediculous the way I had it. 

I'm about to just throw that big mess of java moss in there and that small bowl of anubias and java fern in the and just let it sit for several months. lol

Any ideas please???????????


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

Also wondering if I put too much sand in?


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Sand looks great, I think you didn't put too much in, but if you are worried, you can always take out more later. Nice tranformation! I can't wait to see it when it clears up more. Great job! Have you gotten the fish back in?


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

Just put the fish back in not too long ago.


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

Well the tank is much clearer today! Yay to that but i'm still at a loss on how to scape this so today I did nothing to the tank but look at it and clean the glass. I did let my son toss spongebob and gary in the tank cause I got tired of saying no. Wanted to keep this tank pretty nautural but looks like we may end up with a touch of bikini bottom in it.

Wanting to keep the scape pretting low maintance if possible cause I can screw up anything up! So the easier the better! 

Also lost a fish in the process of all this. Litterally lost him know idea where he went! Don't know if he jumped, or if the cat got him or if he just died and got ate? Just my luck!

So here's today picks which are much clearer today.




































Oh and further up on this page is a picture of a loach. Anyone have any idea what kind of loach he is?

And scape ideas would me much appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh and I really love the sand we put it!!! How often do we have to stir that up?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

CKJ said:


> OMG 3 hours later, 1 blister, one broken long nail and 1 muddy 10 year old boy and we are done cleaning the all purpose sand!
> Was gonna take pics but having the camera out there with a WET 10yr old is a bad idea! lol


Bwahahaha I bet he Loved it! Mud and kids go together like peanut butter and jelly!



CKJ said:


> I did let my son toss spongebob and gary in the tank cause I got tired of saying no. Wanted to keep this tank pretty nautural but looks like we may end up with a touch of bikini bottom in it.


Family tank so sharing make it work LOL


CKJ said:


> Oh and further up on this page is a picture of a loach. Anyone have any idea what kind of loach he is?


Saw it and it looked like a young weather loach http://www.loaches.com/species-index/weather-loach-misgurnis-anguillicaudatus
or a brown kuhli loach http://animal-world.com/encyclo/fresh/loaches/JavaLoach.php
It's hard with a picture to guess size.


CKJ said:


> And scape ideas would me much appreciated!
> Thanks


I like the wood and rock but think it would work better toward the back of the tank as far as you can get it. When its filled with plants it will look great.
MTS help with keeping the sand loose if you like them enough to put them in your tank.
http://www.planetinverts.com/malaysian_trumpet_snail.html

Looks like a great re-start.


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

I'll have to take that one branch with the anubias on it off otherwise it's just to wide.

I'll check out the link but are those the kind of snails that multiply into a hundred over night? If I could find a snail that doesn't take over that'd be fine. 

Bought some plants from a local store once and ended up with a ton of snails. Never again will I buy plants from them! lol

Spongebob is one of my son's cartoons that I actually like. Might try to find a way to put the pineapple back in if he wants and put some java moss on the top. lol

And Thank you Wkndracer


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Try putting a piece of lettuce in the tank overnight. Take it and the snails out and discard. Repeat as necessary. Loaches also eat the snails when they are small.

Love the sand. It looks like the river sand I use. It can be up to 3in so looks okay.

Have you thought of sell some of the shrimps? The reds are very popular.


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

At the time a couple years ago when I got the snails on a plant I went the clown loach route and he did an awsome job


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Haha on the muddy 10 year old. I'd love to have seen that picture. Was that him helping you in the background. Strange on the fish. I've lost fish like that never to be seen again. I always blamed the cats.

If spongebob is your boys favorite, put it in there. It'll be a good conversational piece and your son will be thrilled. Glue some anubias to his forehead. LOL


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

Yah by the time we were finished cleaning the sand he was soaked and muddy! Yep that's him in the pics. I wanted to take pics of the process and him but no way was I gonna risk the camera. My son loves the fish too and helps me feed them every day and he does a great job! He's my helper.

What crackes me up is that after we caught the fish and put them in those 2 bowles he had to put some of the rocks and marble stones in the bowls and then asked me if I liked how he "Scaped the bowls".

Yah if were gonna have spongebob in there I wanna do something goofey with them!


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

So I was feeding the fish tonight and put in a couple shrimp pellets for the cories and otto and one of the big tetras grabs it and runs off with it. He did it twice. Tried to catch him with video the second time.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Nmt0IQ5Z5k

But for some reason my tank was 85 degrees. Don't know what happened so I turned down the heater but mean while a cople of the fish have a couple white spots on them. Don't know if it was the tank temp or the stress of netting them the other day.

















Also decided to add the spongebob pineapple house for Matthew but we added some java moss to the top.









Also I finally cut that branch off the wood that I was want to do but bad news is that I felt where I had cut it and it was bone dry. This oak wood is gonna take forever to water log and finally sink! UGH


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Here is something I read that may help=
Aquarium Salt For treating stress Predisolve the salt 1 Tablespoon per each 5 gallon. Increase the temp by 4 degrees, max. of 82 degrees F


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Hilde. I'll have to see about getting into town tomorrow.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Careful with salt and heat with java moss! I've killed my fair share doing that method. LOL on the pineapple hair. Too cute! I love how you are involving your son like this in the decisions. And too funny on scaping the bowls, I love it! It's what makes your tank 10x's better than many out there. 

Sorry about the sick fish.  

That video was hysterical, by the way. Reminds me of my old tetras.


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

So today we go in and get school shoes for my son and had $7 dollars left and my son then says "Does walmart have fish?" So we went and looked and I was surprised to see absolutely no dead fish! The tanks actually didn't look bad at all. But I decided that if he wanted to pick a few more fish we'd to to the "Fish Man pet center" which thankfully was just down the street. And Matthew picked a new pleco and I picked 5 little .79 cent neons. Came out to $7 and some change. Don't know when the last time was that I went to the fish stoe and only spent $7 bucks and got 6 fish. 

So while drip acclimating I decided finally that I should put some more java moss in the tank for the neons for some cover since they are small. Rubber banded all my anubias to a piece of driftwood. Tucked in some small java fern in some of the java moss and tucked a couple more java ferns in the rocks and stuck a tiny anybias to spongebobs hand. 

Still have a ways to go but having more plants and java moss seems to keep the inhabitants so much more calmer and they don't chase each other as much. Still wanting to put that geode in the tank too possibly.

Also it seemed that walmart actually had some nice plants but mainly swords and the fish man which has great fish but not the greatest plants and they are all kept in the same tank and covered in snails. I hate those snails!!!

So here's some pics:










The whole tank









Left side









Middle









Right side









Anubias


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

After the last pleco that we litterally lost we got a new one and haven't seen the dang new pleco since we put him/her in the tank. That is so dang annoying!! Hope this one occasionally comes out so we can see him/her. Otherwise we'll think he's dead!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

I sure it comes out at night, you might get lucky once the lights are out and you keep the room lights low.


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks 2in10. Was hoping this one would be sociable.


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

Finally today this am when we turned on the lights we saw pleco!!!!! Yay he's not dead!!!!

But when we bought pleco and the neons I finally put the plants back in and now somebody in the tank is eatin my anubias! I'm so not happy!

I have never noticed fish eating them but one of them has got to be the culprit and i'm hoping there is something I can do about it? the tank has been extablished for a few years now but the inhabitants are new to the tank and have only been in ther for a month except pleco and neons that we got 4 days ago. So all the eating started 4 days ago when I put those plants back in. 

The fish really couldn't get to them as there was too much java moss around them before the rescape. Gonna be really upset if there's not much I can do about it cause these plants are a good few years old and actually survived and were getting new leaves and I had hopes that they'd get nice and big again and hopefully make more of themselves. My java ferns, java moss and anubias are the only plants i've been able to keep alive lol don't want them to die now.

I have a 55gal and the inhabitants are:
5 neon tetras
1 long fin danio
2 rainbows
2 buenos aries tetras
2 cories
1 pleco
1 otto
1 kuhli loach
1 golden gourami
1`white cloud


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Yay for the pleco not being dead! He is probably the one snacking on your leaves, he's probably hungry. Petstores keep there tanks too clean for plecos overall. Get some zucchini or other veggies and feed him once a week. That should take care of the snacking.

That is a great picture of your son by the fish tank! I love it. He's going to be a heartbreaker, isn't he? 

Nice deal at the petstore! That is an amazing price on fish for sure. How are the neons doing?


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

The neons and pleco seem to be fine. Everymorning Matthew does a count of them.

Well somebody on the general board suggests the buenos aries tetras and from a profile I found about them they are not good for a planted tank  Thinking they are the culprit. UGH

They are a pretty fish and so I don't know what to do. Maybe i can move them and camafloge them with some java moss. I've had those anubias for at least 3 years now. 

Don't really want to have to start up another tank just for them and only the 10 gal has the good hood. Afraid the 10gal would be pretty small for them and don't really want to have to do a ton of water changes. The 20 gal would be better for them but the 20 gal doesn't have a very good hood for the cat who likes to get on top of the tanks once in a while. And the 2.5 gal is too small so obviously 1.5 gal is too.

The previous owner of the fish always wondered why he could never seem to get plants to live too long in his tank and I think now I know why.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Any updates?


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

Had to take my poor little anubias out and what few java ferns out because of the buenos aries tetras and guess i'll be setting up the old 20 gal again for them. Our local mom and pop fish store took the pleco back but my son wanted to keep the dang tetras. lol

But pleco went back to the store because because we are getting some LFABN's. So excited for those to come!!!!!

We have also recently set up the 10 gal and the 2.5 gal and the 1.5 gal for some endlers that are coming this week. 

Also some plants coming this week as well!!!

So my son is so so SO excited!!!!! I'm really proud of my son as he's really learned so much about fishkeeping. He know's before we pick new fish we need to do our research which has really become evident with the new fish that we have currently that were given to us buy a friend. Most of them are a schooling fish my friend just had 1 or 2 of each. So that's a problem we need to fix in the future as we can afford it. He knows how to aclimate fish properly and the nitrogen cycle and about invasive plants and how to properly dispose of clippings we can't use which with all these tanks set up I doubt we'll be throwing away any clippings for a good long time. lol

We try to print off fish and plant profiles of what we have and have had in the past and we have a folder for that stuff. We know those aren't law but it's good to have those. 

We were going through one of my 2 aquarium mags and I had him read one of the Q&A questions to see if he could figure out what the persons problems was and Matthew said "well for starters this guy has too many fish and that's way his pleco is not eating." My boy has been listening!

Just a couple days ago a bio film I guess has come up on that oak wood we put in. Hoping that goes away soon. Looks like Otto is trying to work on it though. 

Finally got light bulbs for the 10 and 2.5 gal yesterday. Yay! 

I've kept 2 extra pads going in the 50 gal for some time now so i'll put one of those in the 20 gal and one in the 10 gal when we add the fish and then i'll stick in a couple more and that way when we had enders to the two smaller tanks we'll have some media for those as well. 

And on top of all this the pool needs taken down and the kiddo got a little cold saturday night. His dad came to visit and they got soaked in the rain running into the theater and sitting in a cold theater for 2 1/2 hours was enough for him to get a cold. So back to school today. Yay!

So it's gonna be a busy week with the new LFABN's and endlers and new plants comig in and setting up the old 20 gal and trying to find a way to make that hood stable so that cat doesn't fall in it like she used to. lmao

Man I love this place. So many nice and helpful people here! Thanks to all who have helped us so much! Your Awsome!

I'll try and snap some pics soon.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Sounds super cool, I'm glad your son has taken such a liking to fish keeping! It will be a really good learning experience and teach him alot of discipline. 

I can feel your pain about getting stuck with fish that aren't nice to plants. I had some loaches that would tear through plants but was never able to get rid of them. 

Sorry to hear about the cold, it seems to be that time of the year though, so at least it will be out of the way! (I always use to get a cold right when I went back to school like clockwork but then I would be cold free, heh). This might have been answered but how old is your son? 

You should look into fish clubs locally, I know the one that I recently attended is very family oriented and their were kids that came with their parents. Bummer you are 3 hours away or else I would recommend you come to the auction oct 2nd and meeting the 5th or 6th. The last meeting I attended I Was able to get a bunch of stuff for like 10 dollars, most of which I bidded on because I felt bad if it wouldn't sell (they were asking 1$ for the first bid and nobody was bidding on some things so I just bidded too give money to the club). 

Looking forward to seeing the new pics and fish and plants!


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank you Bahugo! Just got done reading your whole breeding project journal. Really neat and love watching the emersed palnts grow. 

My son is 10. Thank goodness this wasn't a really bad cold. Just hate it when he gets sick.

I know I wish several of the people here lived closer! There are two clubs. Think one is in the champaign area and the other in the peoria. I have joined their yahoo groups but I guess I should actually post and introduce my self in case there is somebody alot closer that I maybe able to ride with to their auctions and such cause our cars aren't really the greatest so aside from going to springfield or lincoln we don't like to drive them too far.

We moved back from IN when my son was in Kindergarden and now he's a 5th grader. We live with my dad  So i'm a divorced single mom. When we left we brought my cat and dog and our fish and a big uhaul. lol My dad is not lonley anymore. We just had the 2.5 gal at the time and dad bought us our 10 gal and got us started. Think he enjoys the fish as well. So not alot of money usually but we are way better off now and way happier! 

Their is one guy here that lives close in springfield and gave me some plants about 4 yrs ago I or 3 and it turned out we used to work in the same building. So this is just the coolest place. 

Think there's a pic of my son in the last batch of pics. 

Gotta tackle your shrimp journal next Bahugo!


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

Really need get that 20 gal set up. But it never fails and now i've got my son's cold. Hate being sick.

Sick or not tomorrow that dang thing is getting set up and water changes will be done. Hopefully the endlers and lfabn's will be here tomorrow. lol


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

So are you going to be dosing excel in all of the tanks? Than can get costly. 

Excel alternative is Cidex (@ 3.4%) post 31 
Solution should be 75% metricide/ 25% water. A quart can be bought on Ebay for about $25. 1 tsp = 5 ml and 1 Tbs = 15 ml

Shrimp and some plants are sensitive to it so with them probably need to dose half the recommended amount.

I am curious! Are you staying on a budget in buying aquarium items. Have you kept a log of you spending on this hobby.


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

I have some kind of excell that i'd gotten for bba at one time but i'd rather just use some seachem root tabs if I can. 

But plants and fish have been in the mail since tues and wed. Once set has been in the same state it has been mailed since tues and my po thinks it's lost. lol Crossing my fingers though and hoping for the best.


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

Well all fish arrived yesterday morning and plants too. All are alive and healthy. My son and I are very pleased. Still feeling pretty crapy so i'll try and take pics soon.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

CKJ said:


> Thank you Bahugo! Just got done reading your whole breeding project journal. Really neat and love watching the emersed palnts grow.
> 
> My son is 10. Thank goodness this wasn't a really bad cold. Just hate it when he gets sick.
> 
> ...


Hah, I kinda consolidated both journals that's why the one journal died back. There's alot of chitter chatter in the other journal but it's interesting! 

You should try searching the clubs, maybe they will have an actual website where they will have info about their meetings and stuff like that. 

That's crazy that you worked with the guy. Small world! 



CKJ said:


> Really need get that 20 gal set up. But it never fails and now i've got my son's cold. Hate being sick.
> 
> Sick or not tomorrow that dang thing is getting set up and water changes will be done. Hopefully the endlers and lfabn's will be here tomorrow. lol





CKJ said:


> Well all fish arrived yesterday morning and plants too. All are alive and healthy. My son and I are very pleased. Still feeling pretty crapy so i'll try and take pics soon.


Can't wait too see pics! Hope you get better. Glad everything came healthy!


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

CKJ said:


> Well all fish arrived yesterday morning and plants too. All are alive and healthy.


Where did you buy from? What was the shipment cost?


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

Bought from here.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

CKJ said:


> Bought from here.


What plants and fish did you get?


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

Got some endlers for the 10 gal. Got some long finned albino bristlenose plecos for the 55 gal and they are beautiful! And the plants I got donated from a friend on a different site all together. lol 

Planted water sprite
Narrow leaf sag
Sunset Hygro 
Red Ludwigia
Floating water sprite 
little piece of guppy grass
crypt


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

Forgot to ask but will seachem flourish tabs work for these plants? Which ones will need it? The box only has 10 tabs in it. lol Aside from the tabs I only have flourish excell in a bottle.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

All of the root plants will like them. I don't think there is a one that needs it more in the group.


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

Here's some new pics or all the tanks.

55 gal









Pirate skull with kuhli coming out or the tooth and two of my new long finned albino bristlenose plecos









Fat albino cory









The 2.5 gal in Matthew room. Just has a little java moss and a anubias. Haven't put anything in it yet. Maybe a few endlers?

















The 20 gal in Matthew's room with the two buenos aries tetras. They to themselfes banned from the 55gal for eating plants so they just get a fake plant and a ship with Java moss on it since they don't eat the moss. 









Pic of the plexi I put under the hood so make the tank hood safer in case Blackberry the cat jumps on it.









My 1.5 gal in my room. Still in progress of course. Just has some java fern, java moss and and anibias in it. The led lighting on this thing stinks. Gonna have to get a little desk light for it. Maybe put an endler in there too?









The 10 gal endler tank in my room.

What drives me nuts is it looks like there a bunch of debris floating around in there but I think it's just bubbles from the filter? It's just got the 10 gal hob filter that it came with.









These endlers are so dang active it's hard to get a decent pic of them!









WHEN IS SHE GONNA POP? She's been that big since last saturday when we got her and now it's thursday.









She's so huge! lol Matthew is constantly checking to see if she's had babies yet.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Tanks are looking super good!


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Bahugo! 

Thinking that since that little anubias is doing so good in that little 2.5 gal tank and there's no fish i'm sonna stick some of my other anubias plants and some java ferns in need of some tlc in there too. 

For some reason in the endler tank there's algea doing some damage on the anubias.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

How are the tanks doing? I am catching up on some of my favorite tanks/people and I am curious how the plants and fish are doing that you got in a while ago. Did the guppy have babies yet? She looked like she was ready to have them within a week.


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

Well today is water change day! yipee lol I'll try to take pics of what the tanks look like now and then after. I figure water change day is probably the best day to rescape as well. Hope my batteries in the camera hold out!

I'm actually dreading this because my scaping skills are not good. I've just kinda been putting plants in anywhere just to let them grow out but with root tabs I kinda want to put them where they'll look good and where they'll stay for a good while. 

Wonder if I can find and move the rood tabs i've already put in?

Will definately be taking out some of the over grown java moss again. lol Taking out the spongebob stuff and probably the skull. Will put those in the 20 tal in Matthew's room. Maybe add a couple rocks to the 50 gal and the piece of driftwood with the anubias on it back to 50 gal also and try to mak a little cave out of the two small pieces of driftwood. Will be addin some new crypt to the 50 and 10 gals and taking some plants our of the 1o and into the 50 and removing some moss from the 10 gal as well.

Who knows what will happen...not me. lol I'll just be glad to have plants planted and the water changes over. 

Oh and we added 2 ottos and 2 baby albino cories yesterday.


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

OMG that's the first time i've had to deal with that cotton stuff. The crypts were potted and that took a good while to get that stuf out of the roots! 

The crypts are 2 pots of Crypt Red Wendtii which says low to moderate light and the other pot was Crypt parva which says moderate light. Yikes!!! I really hope I didn't make a huge mistake there with the lighting requirements and that it makes it in out tanks! I was able to seperate the parva a little and get a few little plantlets which will go in the 10 gal and the big bunch into the 50. I got the new crupts from walmart! They were $4.something a piece. Really hope they do good for us!

Pretty much got before photos taken and took the skull and spongebob house and figures out and put them into Matthew 20 gal and now he doesn't want the spongebob house in there which you can barely see for all the java moss on it but he does want the skull and figures left in it. lol

Also clipped the anubias leaves that had alot of algea on them and tossed that into the 50.

This is gonna be a long day!


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

Well that took long enough to do today! Here's pics!

10 gal before:








After:

























The 55 gal before:
































After:








































Fat Cory








Other Cory and flabn plecos
























neons








rainbowfish
















Black kuhli loach








Crypt Wendtii Red & Crypt Parva









Matthew's 20 gal before:








After:


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

I really need to do something about that background on the 55 gal for sure. I hate it!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I was about to ask what happened to the giant skull and spongebob and saw Matthew's tank.  Then I went back and saw I missed two posts, and read the same thing. LOL. I wouldn't move the root tabs. They are probably too messy to move. I really like the new scape, especially on the 10 gallon. The 55 is shaping up nicely as well.

Send me your address in a pm. I have a solid blue/black reversible background I can send you. You'll have to pull off some stray tape and wash off the water spots, but I have no use for it since I spray painted the 55. Free of charge, of course. You'll be helping me clean out the closet. :hihi:

I love the picture of the fat albino cory and nice find on the crypts!


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

Almost didn't post the pics as that background is kinda embarrassing! OMG my style is evolving? lol

Thanks a bunch Sara!!!!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Yup, you are getting much better at scaping. I personally still suck at it after 3 years of trying. Notice my tank has not hardscape? It's for that reason. LOL. So, you are ages ahead of me.

I'll get you the background and root tabs out next week.

Oh, and don't be embarrassed. Just think of it as something to and enjoy how far you've come. Remember when I tried to grow dead moss? :hihi:


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

You are too funny! OMG I love your scapes! Someday I hope i'm that good!

My hard scape makes me laugh cause I look at that piece of wood that I rescued from the burn pile in the back yard. lol

Oh and that piece I cut off the big piece and put in the 10 gal is almost totally water logged finally!!!! It just barely floats now. So i'm wondering if the big piece is water logged yet but I just wasn't willing to find out today. didn't want to mess with all those dang rocks and moss and loachy likes to hid in the rocks.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! Checking for updates!  I like your wood pile rescue.  Is your 10 gallon piece water logged yet? Update me!


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

Sorry i've been a little mia lately! Just been very busy for awhile. My job is seasonal in the spring and fall...not much time for anything when i'm working. lol and then there was christmas and getting my very small ebay business up and going again. Selling scrapbook stuff. lol

I think the one in the 10 gal is fairly water logged finally not sure about the one in the 50 gal yet. To afraid to mess with it and it was so hard to get weighted down the first time.

Finally getting a new filter for the 50 gal today though! Ordered another marineland emperor 400. The old filter, same kind came with the new very used 50 gal when I got it at a garage sale and from the looks of it had been sitting in the garage for a few years but I was so happy that it worked but was literally held together with rubber bands and missing some pieces and constantly loosing prime and making horrible noises so figured it was time for a new one and save the old one for parts or backup. It should be here today.

Also got a new background from a friend so it'll be a good time today to put that on.

One of these days I do need to get pics of all the tanks again for ya!


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

Some new pics! Finally! Need to take some more one the hm gets planted. lol and the the glass gets cleaned off! 

But got a new background thanks to Sara!  and some new plants too!


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

Haven't updated in a while but do have these photos to share! 

We got these here on tpt and they've been our favs ever since. Have had them for well over a year now.

These are of the same fish. Male?




































Love these long fins. Female?


















This one is still smaller than the first one and less whiskers. The one on the right. Female?









Any tips for getting them to breed?

Thanks for looking


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Is the Tonina sp. 'Belem' plastic background? If so where can I get some. My tank looks like a grave yard now and a nice background would help.


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

I haven't had the best of luck with growing things. lol Friends have given me stuff to try and every once in a while something might take off out of 10 different kinds of plants. lol

So right now there is java moss, java fern, anubias, some kind of sword, crypt wendtii, and a mystery crypt, and some super long pieces of floating anchiris, all in front of a black background. 

Haven't had plastic plants in the tank for a good long time.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

CKJ said:


> Haven't had plastic plants in the tank for a good long time.


In the very back the plants are so beautiful looks like they might be part of a picture. Plants or picture?


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

Sewingalot has been most helpful at giving me a few plants here and there to see what works and what doesn't. That big clump on the left was so beautiful that she sent but they just wouldn't survive. She even sent me the extra black background. she's so sweet!

I'm ordering a waterbed fill kit next week cause it's really hard to clean and do water changes and this will help since the tank is in the living room next to the kitchen so i'll be able to add water much faster. Then it'll be easier to finally get that mulm off the sand and take some new pics cause those two areas with the java fern and anubias have grown pretty good since those last pics but sadly everything to the far right didn't make it though. Thanks Hilde!


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

CKJ said:


> I'm ordering a waterbed fill kit next week


Hope it doesn't have a plastic adaptor for the faucet. Mine did and it wouldn't stay on the faucet.


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

Yep it's plastic. Used to have one just like it and never had any problems with it. Parents bought me a waterbed at age 12. lol Finally had to get rid of the the matress about 8 years ago and after 2 moves I can no longer find it any more.


----------



## gls_triton (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: My 10 gal, 20gal to 55 gal low light tank progression! 56K 10/9/11 LOTS of new p*

Going down the list of photos you have up it looks like they are all male, just 2 different types of bristlenose catfish. Albino Shortfin Bristlenose Catfish and Albino Longfin Bristlenose Catfish...

Males have the bristles all over the nose/mouth/lip and females don't. Males are wider in the head than then the females, but the females stay wider in the body.

Hope that helps you work it out, but with the photos you have I'm 90% sure they are all Males...


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

Yikes!!!!!

They are all the same age and one is really big with all the whiskers so I just thought that since the other two were quite a bit smaller and with far less whiskers that those two were females. But that would explain why they aren't breeding it they were all males. 

I sent a message to the guy here who we got them from to see what he thinks as well. 

My son just loved his breeding thread on them and we've been hoping for babies ever since. lol

thanks a bunch


----------



## gls_triton (Jan 28, 2013)

Also, when trying to breed, make sure the male has a cave that has a little bit of flow past the entrance. The male will sit inside the cave and "fan" for a few days before the female comes and lays eggs.

When the eggs are inside the male will stay with them and keep fanning. Try not to shine a light into the cave or move the cave as the male can and probably will through the eggs out causing them to die before hatching.

After a while the eggs will hatch and lots and lots of little Bristlenose will start to swim around the cave. They will stay near the cave for a while before they head off on their own adventure.

What are you feeding the Bristlenose?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

sorry for the delay in response, my head hasn't been in the game as it should be lately.

A female can get a bit of whisker around the upper lip right along the edge of the mouth. Males get the beard over the top of the head. I noticed in the pics that the veggie appeared to be skinned. Adults here start with eating the skin and eat the core last :wink: (they look healthy and happy)


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

The only Zuchinni i've been able to find around here lately has that wax coating. lol So I peel it for them.

So do you think I have a male and 2 females or all males from the pics? I have a friend sending me a pleco cave next week. 

I do hope they breed cause we love them so much and it would be so fun to have more of them.


----------

